# Billy Blank getting KO



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is a quick KO   Link


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Here is a quick KO Link


 
Now this takes me back to the tournament circuit in my memory, around New York State in the late 60s early 70s when I was a young pup.J
There was Monster man eddy, Joe Lewis, Jeff Smith, along with Billy Blanks, to name a few.


----------



## wade (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, looks like he might have been sparring Super Dan Anderson.
First, this was in the 80's and second it was probably a "light" contact tournament. There was supposed to a modicum of control. I have seen Billy Blanks fight and have had him spar one of my players way back when. I have to say that at the time he was one of the fastest players on the point circuit at that time. I was at the top of my game at that time and would not have willing gotten into the ring with him, light contact or not. Fortunately he was way out of my weight class.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 1, 2009)

that is dan anderson landing the crescent kick to Billy's face.

Blanks was tough as nails, make no mistake about it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure that is Dan?

Dan fought in the light weight/middle weight range.

I guess it could be for a grand championship.  I will have to give Dan a call and find out for sure.  It could be Larry Kelly or a couple of other guys. (they all looked alike :rofl

I had the opportunity to train with Billy way back in the day down at the Renaissance Center in Detroit.  Also with Anthony "Mafia" Holloway.  Billy was very good, explosive and in shape then and was fun to work with.  Mafia was even better. (though later I think he had some serious issues in his life)


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2009)

Absolutely sure that it is Dan, not with out seeing if he was wearing the Superman logo. But with what he was wearing, dark pants and a light blue shirt, the hair, the hands on his legs and the method of his kicks, it sure looks like him. BTW, he, like the rest of us, has moved up a weight class or 2.  I haven't talked to him in years, let us know what he says, OK?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 2, 2009)

wade said:


> Absolutely sure that it is Dan, not with out seeing if he was wearing the Superman logo. But with what he was wearing, dark pants and a light blue shirt, the hair, the hands on his legs and the method of his kicks, it sure looks like him. BTW, he, like the rest of us, has moved up a weight class or 2.  I haven't talked to him in years, let us know what he says, OK?



Sounds good.  It does look like Dan from the back side.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jan 2, 2009)

It looked like Larry Kelly to me.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought about Larry Kelly, but i remember him being more broad in the shoulders.


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought Dan "Nasty" Anderson had blondish curly locks....kinda looks like Keith Vitali to me....I don't remember weights classes so I may be way off base...


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 2, 2009)

Jdokan said:


> I thought Dan "Nasty" Anderson had blondish curly locks....kinda looks like Keith Vitali to me....I don't remember weights classes so I may be way off base...


 Boy was I wrong..that should be "Super" Steve Anderson..........


----------



## Jdokan (Jan 2, 2009)

Jdokan said:


> Boy was I wrong..that should be "Super" Steve Anderson..........


 this is what I get for trying to rebuild a laptop at the same time as I  post....
"Super" Dan Anderson is the curly blond guy I remember from the past....


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2009)

Considering that Steve "Nasty" Anderson was about 6'3", black and looked like a power lifter and Dan was about 5'8" and 150lbs, I can see that it was an honest mistake of misidentification on your part.  . Cecile Peoples and I got into a brawl up in Seattle one time, tried to kill each other on the mat and on the ground. Nasty was the center referee, all he said at the end was "great match guys, nice control". Ahh, the good times, eh? Nasty was another fun guy to watch.


----------



## searcher (Jan 2, 2009)

I checked around and it is Larry Kelley in the video with Billy.


----------



## Miles (Jan 2, 2009)

Fast foot!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2009)

searcher said:


> I checked around and it is Larry Kelley in the video with Billy.


 
Well then I guess that is it then, Larry Kelly it is.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 2, 2009)

Larry Kelly huh? cool.

Nasty was fun to watch, but I was never that impressed with him. Loved watching him and Ray McCallum go at it.


----------



## searcher (Jan 2, 2009)

Miles said:


> Fast foot!


 

And accurate.


----------



## Manny (Jan 5, 2009)

Every one can be KO, I was knocked out in a pum exam, and was with a spining hook kick I never saw. No matter you are the best fighter in the world a KO can hapen.

Manny


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 5, 2009)

so very true


----------



## StuartA (Jan 5, 2009)

wade said:


> Hmmmm, looks like he might have been sparring Super Dan Anderson.
> First, this was in the 80's and second it was probably a "light" contact tournament.


Pretty sure it was a UK clash of the titan event (Billy Blanks is English you know). It was billed 'light contact' but was in fact pretty heavy. That said, as much as I dislike Tae Bo, Billy Blanks is only human.

His oppoenent is a UK guy, 'Contact karate' was his org I believe... I have the original video of this somewhere! Are you refering to Steve 'Nasty' Anderson by chance? If so, its definatly not him as Steve is not white!!! And its not 'Larry Kelley' either, who ever he is!

Stuart


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 5, 2009)

Twin Fist said:


> that is dan anderson landing the crescent kick to Billy's face.


Was that a crescent kick or a front hook kick?  Looked like a very powerful front hook to me. 

Whatever you call it, the end result is impressive.

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Was that a crescent kick or a front hook kick? Looked like a very powerful front hook to me.
> 
> Whatever you call it, the end result is impressive.
> 
> Daniel


 
front leg heel rake or hook kick, was not a crescent I know that for sure.


----------



## Ninjamom (Jan 5, 2009)

I was really impressed by the way he used the front hand lunge/jab to gauge distance and set up for the skip hook.


----------



## wade (Jan 5, 2009)

Stuart, if you read my previous posts I do mention that Steve "Nasty" Anderson was a big black man and that Dan "Superman" Anderson was a 150lb white middle weight fighter.  Apples and oranges bubba. Please, I screw up enough with out any one helping me.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 5, 2009)

dont think it was a hook kick

looks like the SIDE of the foot hits Billy's face. plus the leg stays straight, it doesnt hook back, still could be a hook kick

hard to tell tho cuz thats RIGHT where the friggin ref was standing

had no idea Blanks was english. must be the total lack of anything resembling an english accent............


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jan 6, 2009)

Stuart, 
That's funny, I didn't know Pennsylvania was part of England. Seriously, I have known Billy since his days on the AAU USA Karate team. He's been a long time friend of my instructor and he is American, not British. He did fight over in England for some comps, though. Also, I'm pretty sure that it is Larry Kelly's hook kick that dropped him.


----------



## StuartA (Jan 6, 2009)

Kwan Jang said:


> Stuart,
> That's funny, I didn't know Pennsylvania was part of England. Seriously, I have known Billy since his days on the AAU USA Karate team. He's been a long time friend of my instructor and he is American, not British.


Just checked on Wiki and you are indeed right! Weird as I was told he was born in England but left for the USA arly on (Apologies to one and all for miss information)



> He did fight over in England for some comps, though.


Maybe thats where it came from, I'm unsure now. The event looked like one of the 'Clash of the Titan' events run by MAI in the UK.. oh well! LOL



> Also, I'm pretty sure that it is Larry Kelly's hook kick that dropped him.


Still dont know who he is, but as my info on him seems all wrong anyway, Ill bow out making grovelling apologies on the way.

Sorry folks,

Stuart


----------



## Carol (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn...where's Hand Sword when I need him?    

C'mon guys...it was definitely Larry Kelley that took out Blanks, and the fight happened right outside Boston.   

http://www.amherstbulletin.com/story/id/52600142005/


----------



## seasoned (Jan 6, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Damn...where's Hand Sword when I need him?
> 
> C'mon guys...it was definitely Larry Kelley that took out Blanks, and the fight happened right outside Boston.
> 
> http://www.amherstbulletin.com/story/id/52600142005/


 
You are good.
 :asian:


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 6, 2009)

_*swoon*_




Carol Kaur said:


> Damn...where's Hand Sword when I need him?
> 
> C'mon guys...it was definitely Larry Kelley that took out Blanks, and the fight happened right outside Boston.
> 
> http://www.amherstbulletin.com/story/id/52600142005/


----------



## zDom (Jan 6, 2009)

To me it looked like what we in MSK hapkido call a "front heel kick" which is the front leg version of a spinning heel kick.

It comes in at the same angle as (what we call) a hook kick (striking with the back side of the heel, not the side like a crescent kick) but is a straight leg kick whereas a hook kick pulls the heel toward the buttocks to end with a bent leg.

FWIW, I'm not much of a fan of open "light contact" tournaments as it seems like SOME competitors are allowed full contact while others are penalized for it.

Seems like someone ALWAYS gets KO or TKO &#8212; and it seems to me very much a "sucker punch" type situation when it is _supposed_ to be light contact but one guy waylays the other.

Competitors betware, would be my advice 

But: it WAS a pretty kick  I love the front heel kick; it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Dana (Jan 6, 2009)

That is definitely Larry Kelly (whom I know) and that is one of his hook kicks.  Larry was rated in the top ten 3 years in KI during that period and he and Billy had a little bit of a rivalry.  It was also in the US, not the UK

Dana


----------



## Traditionalist (Jan 12, 2009)

I think even on YouTube they say its Larry Kelley.


----------

